# Yellow River Bass



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

Started at 7:00 and it was tough fishing. I did'nt find any fish in the creekslikeI thought I would. Caught 6 and had 1 other bite that felt "GOOD".I threw everything but my lunch at these fish,buzzbait,worm,crankbait,etc. And the only thing that worked was a jig.All fish caught in main river and all released.



















:letsdrink


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

At least you caught a few. Yellow is so hit and miss. What was the water conditions up there? Thanks for the report.


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

Iwas in weaver and the water was a little stained or maybe you would call it a little muddy. Had a blast with the jig fishing though....I felt like I found a pattern and made it work......succesful salvage!!!!

:letsdrink


----------



## N!cky (Jul 28, 2009)

:usaflag:usaflagYeah id rather catch one a jig then anything.

Ive always used braid on my jig rods, but the only thing it helps with is that you dont have to retie much and you can pull fish out of heavy cover. Then with 20lb mono you can fish heavy cover but retie more often and pull fish out of cover and not have to worry about visibility like on Perdido.

What do yall think


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

All three of my jig poles/worm poles/carolina rig poles/ are all riggged the same. 20 lb power pro braided line with a 6ft flurocarbon leader. I think it's a win win situation pulling bass out of cover, plus with the fluro leader, visibility isn't an issue. I catch 90% of my bass on those set-ups. I don't have anything with mono any longer. Hell, I think you can pretty much go with that set-up on anything you throw. I caught those bass at Hurricane Lake on that crankbait with that setup.


----------



## N!cky (Jul 28, 2009)

Yes sir, my dad just started using straight 100% flourocarbon, its expensive like braid and has no stretch which you can feel much better with, it also has better invisibility, for me i think the best factor about it would be the fact that it sinks so fast, so thaat when i throw aweightless trick worm or fluke it sinks much faster and you can work the bait faster.

Also where we live i notice most fisherman around here (die hard old fasion river fisherman) use real short rods like 5'6. I use a 7'6 flippin stick. What do yall like


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Yes sir, all my poles rigged for the bottom are 7.5 ft or longer. I can't stand short sticks, except if I'm throwing a jerk bait I'm working real fast, such as a fluke.


----------



## HaterAide (Nov 9, 2007)

Fun day right there


----------



## N!cky (Jul 28, 2009)

Yeah i usually use flukes senkos or wakky worms on a spinning rod; only problemm with a spinning rod would be must use light line and accuracy (for me) is more difficult.Auguy, are you in a bass club


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

I have spinning rods rigged with braided line and fluro, 20lb version.


----------



## N!cky (Jul 28, 2009)

Also what i have used and had really good luck with at Lake Seminole, is shaky heads, never anything on the river though, Have yall? Auguyy are you fishing this weekend?


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

I am not fishing in the tournament that Miracle Strip Bass Club is having on Yellow River this Sunday, but I am taking a friend and launching at the Hwy 87 bridge and will probaly fish all day. I've got some new jig techniques I'm itching to try, plus haven't been fishing or had any fun in a few weeks. Hopefully, the water will be down a little and not so chocolately. Looking forward to some nice cool fishing weather this weekend.


----------



## N!cky (Jul 28, 2009)

Yeah, ive never fished chacohatchee or however you spell it before, have you ever fished lake seminole


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

I, unfortuanately, have never fished Lake Seminole or Lake Talquin. It's a little bit of a trip for me from Fort Walton. If I'm driving that far, I'd much rather fish it for two days than to go fish one day and drive back.


----------



## N!cky (Jul 28, 2009)

ohh yes sir, its just really easy for me because my grandparents live in hawaii and have a house on lake seminole, there only in georgia for about 3 months. But my favorite place i have ever fished would be Lake Toho, in Orlando


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

My favortie place to fish is/was Lake Okechobee. I used to spend summers in Miami with my grandparents and my grandpa would take me to it literally every weekend during the summer. God, those were great times.


----------



## N!cky (Jul 28, 2009)

Haha, this has become our personal private messaging system, haha, Lake Jordans pretty cool too


----------

